# PowerColor HD 6850 PCS+ 1 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2010)

PowerColor's HD 6850 PCS+ is an overclocked variant of the HD 6850. But the changes do not stop here. PowerColor also includes their own cooling solution and has done extensive changes to the voltage regulation circuitry on the card. But is this enough to compete with the excellent AMD reference design?

*Show full review*


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow very nice price indeed and good review. One question W1zz, howcome you give thumbs down for Cuda/Phsyx for ATI Cards, since it's only an nVidia exclusive. You think ATI can develope the same features and just give it a different name?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> You think ATI can develope the same features and just give it a different name?



right now ati has nothing but a technology that has been renamed 3 times now, that [almost] nobody uses. nvidia's cuda is clearly the market leader for gpu computing solutions and there is an ecosystem of applications. it is however not significant enough in my opinion to affect the review more than the single line of text i add


----------



## Paintface (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont understand how having no cuda or physx is a negative.


----------



## lism (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess its a review default, where some options really need to be filled in.

But nice review man  Thumbs up.


----------



## Cruc1al (Nov 4, 2010)

The two most important things I was looking for in this review and were missing:
- 6850 PCS+ power consumption and fan noise compared to standard 6850 and 6870
- 6850 PCS+ temperatures, also compared to standard 6850 and 6870


----------



## Maban (Nov 4, 2010)

I would still like to see power figures when overclocked and overvolted.(on other cards of course)


----------



## HXL492 (Nov 5, 2010)

Black PCB would've looked better IMO


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice review. I would love for AMD to get their GPGPU computing going good. They need to to automatically take over converting of video files and stuff like that. I am not sure how Cuda/Physx works but Im sure it is a hell of a lot better than what AMD is giving us.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 7, 2010)

Not much potential in HD6850 like the HD5850 had compared to HD5870. Seriously, HD6850 got too limited or cut-off with 2 SIMDs disabled.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 7, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Nice review. I would love for AMD to get their GPGPU computing going good. They need to to automatically take over converting of video files and stuff like that. I am not sure how Cuda/Physx works but Im sure it is a hell of a lot better than what AMD is giving us.




No different really, try milkyway@home to see how well ATI cards and process things.

If the code takes advantage of the hardware ATIs GPGPU is fine.


It's just nvidia market cuda a lot better.


----------



## jfgwapo (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice review, I can't wait for a Sapphire overclocked HD6850/70 models.


----------

